# katydid shell..



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

up close... 
Claw of katadid.. (resized to half of original)


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

backed off a little..


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Fairly sure that belonged to Cicada. 

Fascianating photos however, no matter who owned it previously.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Have to agree with Grayfish...*

Hope you don't mind me piling on. Cicadas are wonderful subjects, because of their bright color, large size and detail. This is a scan from a Kodachrome 25 slide I took in 1979. Technically it's not much, but that little booger sure has a bunch of eyes.


----------



## captjordan (Jun 6, 2006)

grayfish said:


> Fairly sure that belonged to Cicada.
> 
> Fascianating photos however, no matter who owned it previously.


\

Thought they were one and the same...........


----------



## Saltwater Servitude (Mar 18, 2006)

And now somewhere out there in the cold is a naked cicada. You should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

captjordan said:


> Thought they were one and the same...........


the above is a cicada. we called them "locusts" when we were kids.

katydids are a type of cricket that looks more like a grasshopper.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I know they are cicadas but we always called them katy-did when I was a kid. Hard habit to shake. The real katy-did (juvenile):


----------



## Dances With Fish (Jul 24, 2006)

Your up early ARLON


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Dances With Fish said:


> Your up early ARLON


I'm in the office and have the coffee made by 6AM.. I'm a morning person...


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

RustyBrown said:


> Hope you don't mind me piling on. Cicadas are wonderful subjects, because of their bright color, large size and detail. This is a scan from a Kodachrome 25 slide I took in 1979. Technically it's not much, but that little booger sure has a bunch of eyes.


What kind of scan is that. It looks pretty good. I've been using my D50 and a macro lens for copying slides. I have an epson slide scanner but just never could get the kind of resolution I wanted. I don't know what that looks like full size but it sure looks good on my monitor! Great shot. Thanks for posting it, just tell me more about the scan. Arlon


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

I cringe whenever I hear or see the word cicada.

Our cicada season has begun now. Personally I think they have become a pest in this country.

The green on the young one is beautiful Rusty.

I didn't realise the casings were so dusty. Arlon, if you still have that one, can you please take a complete side shot of it so I can see if it looks like the ones we have here? Amazing claw close up!


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Regarding the scan*



Arlon said:


> What kind of scan is that. It looks pretty good. I've been using my D50 and a macro lens for copying slides. I have an epson slide scanner but just never could get the kind of resolution I wanted. I don't know what that looks like full size but it sure looks good on my monitor! Great shot. Thanks for posting it, just tell me more about the scan. Arlon


Arlon,

the scanner is an Epson 3490. The image was scanned at 3200 dpi at original size, postprocessed and then reduced to 72 dpi. I don't know if it's the "right" way, but it worked for me. I'll try to get some more stuff posted soon...SINCE WE CAN'T CATCH A BREAK ON THE WEATHER!!! :hairout:


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Hmm. I have a 4990. NOt sure what the difference is but they should be similar. I don't have the slide frames maybe they help more than I thought they would. I might get it out and give it another go.

Weather pulls negative pressure. Karen, I'll get a few more pics for you. This weather has reduced me sitting in a corner playing with my old bellows and a roll of duct tape.. I'll see what I can come up with. Arlon

there we go..


----------

